# amule 2.3.2 package - problems



## tingo (Oct 26, 2016)

Is anyone else using the official amule 2.3.2 package?
I run it on:

```
root@kg-quiet# freebsd-version -ku
10.3-RELEASE-p11
10.3-RELEASE-p11
```
and the package looks like it was built without debug info:

```
root@kg-quiet# pkg info amule
amule-2.3.2
Name           : amule
Version        : 2.3.2
Installed on   : Wed Oct 26 01:37:17 2016 CEST
Origin         : net-p2p/amule
Architecture   : freebsd:10:x86:64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : net-p2p
Licenses       : GPLv3 or GPLv2
Maintainer     : bar@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : http://www.amule.org
Comment        : All-platform eMule p2p client
Options        :
   ALC            : on
   ALCC           : on
   AMULECMD       : on
   AMULEDAEMON    : on
   AMULEGUI       : on
   CAS            : on
   DEBUG          : off
   DOCS           : on
   ED2K           : on
   FILEVIEW       : on
   GEOIP          : off
   MMAP           : off
   MONOLITHIC     : on
   NLS            : on
   PLASMAMULE     : off
   UPNP           : off
   WEBSERVER      : on
   WXCAS          : on
   XAS            : on
Shared Libs required:
   libgd.so.6
   libwx_gtk2u_adv-2.8.so.0
   libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
   libpng16.so.16
   libwx_baseu_net-2.8.so.0
   libintl.so.8
   libfontconfig.so.1
   libtiff.so.5
   libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
   libjpeg.so.8
   libfreetype.so.6
   libcryptopp.so
Annotations    :
   repo_type      : binary
   repository     : FreeBSD
Flat size      : 15.8MiB
Description    :
aMule, the all-platform eMule p2p client

aMule is a multiplatform fork of xMule
client using wxWindows class library.

WWW: http://www.amule.org
```
Everything on this machine is installed from packages.
The first problem / issue I have is that it looks like amule was built with debug info, even if DEBUG=off in the package. The log file contains things like 

```
!2016-10-26 02:37:29: BaseClient.cpp(455): Client 25522 still linked in 1 places: CUpDownClient::Safe_Delete reflocker, copy ctor of copy ctor of copy ctor of copy ctor of copy ctor of CClientList::AddClient m_hashList.insert,
 2016-10-26 02:37:29: BaseClient.cpp(3005): Last reference to client 25522 0x000000081a37cd80 unlinked, delete it.
!2016-10-26 02:39:20: BaseClient.cpp(455): Client 25600 still linked in 1 places: CUpDownClient::Safe_Delete reflocker, copy ctor of copy ctor of copy ctor of copy ctor of copy ctor of CClientList::AddClient m_hashList.insert,
 2016-10-26 02:39:20: BaseClient.cpp(3005): Last reference to client 25600 0x000000081a5b9880 unlinked, delete it.
!2016-10-26 02:46:41: BaseClient.cpp(455): Client 25938 still linked in 1 places: CUpDownClient::Safe_Delete reflocker, copy ctor of copy ctor of copy ctor of copy ctor of copy ctor of CClientList::AddClient m_hashList.insert,
 2016-10-26 02:46:41: BaseClient.cpp(3005): Last reference to client 25938 0x000000081bf46c00 unlinked, delete it.
!2016-10-26 02:50:13: BaseClient.cpp(455): Client 26127 still linked in 1 places: CUpDownClient::Safe_Delete reflocker, copy ctor of copy ctor of copy ctor of copy ctor of copy ctor of CClientList::AddClient m_hashList.insert,
 2016-10-26 02:50:13: BaseClient.cpp(3005): Last reference to client 26127 0x000000081a7eaa80 unlinked, delete it.
```
should it be like that? Or is this unwanted debug info?

Second problem / issue is that I see these in /var/log/messages:

```
Oct 26 19:20:39 kg-quiet kernel: sonewconn: pcb 0xfffff800209efab8: Listen queue overflow: 8 already in queue awaiting acceptance (108 occurrences)
Oct 26 19:21:39 kg-quiet kernel: sonewconn: pcb 0xfffff800209efab8: Listen queue overflow: 8 already in queue awaiting acceptance (81 occurrences)
Oct 26 19:22:40 kg-quiet kernel: sonewconn: pcb 0xfffff800209efab8: Listen queue overflow: 8 already in queue awaiting acceptance (46 occurrences)
Oct 26 19:23:46 kg-quiet kernel: sonewconn: pcb 0xfffff800209efab8: Listen queue overflow: 8 already in queue awaiting acceptance (60 occurrences)
Oct 26 19:24:46 kg-quiet kernel: sonewconn: pcb 0xfffff800209efab8: Listen queue overflow: 8 already in queue awaiting acceptance (92 occurrences)
Oct 26 19:25:47 kg-quiet kernel: sonewconn: pcb 0xfffff800209efab8: Listen queue overflow: 8 already in queue awaiting acceptance (58 occurrences)
Oct 26 19:26:47 kg-quiet kernel: sonewconn: pcb 0xfffff800209efab8: Listen queue overflow: 8 already in queue awaiting acceptance (57 occurrences)
Oct 26 19:27:47 kg-quiet kernel: sonewconn: pcb 0xfffff800209efab8: Listen queue overflow: 8 already in queue awaiting acceptance (102 occurrences)
Oct 26 19:28:50 kg-quiet kernel: sonewconn: pcb 0xfffff800209efab8: Listen queue overflow: 8 already in queue awaiting acceptance (86 occurrences)
Oct 26 19:29:50 kg-quiet kernel: sonewconn: pcb 0xfffff800209efab8: Listen queue overflow: 8 already in queue awaiting acceptance (52 occurrences)
```
Is anyone else seeing messages like these?
I have tried changing kern.ipc.somaxconn from the default 128, it is currently:

```
root@kg-quiet# sysctl kern.ipc.somaxconn
kern.ipc.somaxconn: 1024
```
but the messages in /var/log/messages persist.
FWIW, I upgraded (by doing a clean install on a new slice on the hard drive) from FreeBSD 8.4-stable, which ran Amule 2.3.1_4, installed from ports.


----------

